# Stool Testing



## mightyroyals (May 8, 2012)

HiI have had IBS for a while now but recently i have noticed my stools are a really dark brown colour and sticky and it seems like it takes forever to clean my bum properly and even then it never seems clean.Is this comon of IBS??? I went to the doctor today and he wants me to do a stool sample and on the sticker is says Test - Faeces MC&S does anyone know what that test is for and do you know if they check for blood in your stool as i am really paranoid about cancer as i suffer from health anxiety Any help would be really appreciated Thanks


----------



## mightyroyals (May 8, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I have had IBS for a while now but recently i have noticed my stools are a really dark brown colour and sticky and it seems like it takes forever to clean my bum properly and even then it never seems clean.Is this comon of IBS???


Yes it is common. Have you tried any fiber supplements like Benefiber etc??? And have you tried using flushable wipes for cleaning up?


> I went to the doctor today and he wants me to do a stool sample and on the sticker is says Test - Faeces MC&S does anyone know what that test is for and do you know if they check for blood in your stool as i am really paranoid about cancer as i suffer from health anxiety


"MC&S" means Microscopy, culture & sensitivity. Yes they will check for blood. What treatment are you seeking for the health anxiety?? If you are not.. you might try to seek some help soon as that may in turn help your stomach problems as well.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi there.It sounds like he is doing a culture and sensitivity test. He is likely checking to make sure there is no blood or infection going on. I also get it where I feel like I am wiping my butt forever. I try and moisten the Toilet paper with a little water before I wipe, otherwise I get irritated. Try not and worry to much. dark brown is pretty normal when it comes to color. You only worry when there is a lot of red or if it is uniform black. Likely your culture will come back normal. Try not to worry, and believe me, I know first hand that is easier said than done!







)


mightyroyals said:


> HiI have had IBS for a while now but recently i have noticed my stools are a really dark brown colour and sticky and it seems like it takes forever to clean my bum properly and even then it never seems clean.Is this comon of IBS??? I went to the doctor today and he wants me to do a stool sample and on the sticker is says Test - Faeces MC&S does anyone know what that test is for and do you know if they check for blood in your stool as i am really paranoid about cancer as i suffer from health anxiety Any help would be really appreciated Thanks


----------



## mightyroyals (May 8, 2012)

HiThanks for the replies i do use moistened toilet wipes as well as normal toilet paper. I am on a waiting list for CBT for my anxiety. Does anyone know how long a stool test takes to come back i have a appointment on friday for my anxiety so i am hoping it is back then so i am not worrying over the weekend


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Depends on the lab/office. Just give the Dr's office a call and ask when they expect results. And don't forget you _can_ choose *not* to worry over the weekend. Keep yourself busy.. make some plans to enjoy it.


----------

